
What would happen if we returned to the gold standard? - joeyespo
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2010/11/gold_rush.html
======
skat_et_dieu
So if the Federal Reserve has helped the economy since 1913 I ask to think
about this. How many economic crisis have there been before 1913? How many
have there been after 1913?

